# Im New! Im from Puerto Rico!



## JulieKit (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello everyone!

My name is Julitza and I am new to the forum. Im from Puerto Rico. I live with my husband, my 1 1/2 year old son and my DMH Calico baby named Ceci.

Ive had Ceci for only 3 months, but I love her so much already, she is wonderful! But like the saying goes 'Cats are like potato chips, you cant have just one!' 

So about a month ago I lghtly told Ceci's foster mom that if she ever got a Siamese Snowshow/Mix into her rescue to let me know. I didnt feel complete without this type of cat as my first and only cat was a GORGEOUS Siamese mix named Kitty.

Well just last week she called me up and said she found the perfect one! So I am getting a new kitten this Saturday. Her name is Sammy and she was surrendered because 'she was going to come into heat soon' :evil: and her owner no longer wanted her UGH!

People can be so cruel! Ceci was found as a kitten inside a bucket of motor oil with a lid on it!

Well here is a picture of my baby girl, and my soon to be new one!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Julitza!

:2kitties


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Julitza. That is horrible how Ceci was found but I'm glad she is in good hands now. Both cats are very cute, I hope they both get along


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi, Julitza! Ah, it's good to be reminded of Puerto Rico when it's the middle of winter up here. I lived in Puerto Rico for a while. Some of the places I lived were Barrio Pozuelo de Guayama, Barrio Puente Hierro de Juana Diaz, and Barrio Jagueyez de Villalba. I worked on two thoroughbred horse farms owned by Enrique and Enriquito Ubarri and my ex worked for Cooperativa Cafeteros. Then I came back to the U.S. in the 80s and brought 5 Paso Finos back with me. Still have Paso Finos, but they're all getting pretty old! 

La Isla Me Encanta!!!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome Julitza!! Your cats are gorgeous -- it's hard to believe that they weren't appreciated  I'm so glad you've made them part of your family  



CataholicsAnonymous said:


> La Isla Me Encanta!!!


¡A mí también! My mother grew up in Fajardo and lived there until she was a young adult. I can't wait to go back again some day


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Julitza! Tbank goodness you rescued little Ceci! What a lovely gatita! I love the Siamese personality too. I'm looking forward to your posts!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely kitties and congrats on the new kitten!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I love your calico girl, and your new meezer. I don't have any in those colors. Yet.

I do, however, have a Paso Fino filly who is 7/8's Puerto Rican bloodlines!
Heidi


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum...looks like Sammy is an adventureous little bugger. She's going to give you a run for your money I bet!


----------



## JulieKit (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow these posts are a bit old, how rude of me not to respond  

I was having some problems with my computer and finally got everything working like it should! 

Samantha has been with us for about 3weeks and boy is she a handful! She is super shy and just coming out of her shell but already she likes to jump into the sink and crawl into my cabinets! 

Ceci is slowly teaching her that homans are OK and that she shouldnt be very frightened of us. Food is a good motivator with her so I have been using it to my full adavantage!

Just wanted to say thank you for the warm welcome, and im glad there are a few people familiar with this gorgeous island! I was born here but lived in New York all my life so I am still adapting even after 3 years.

Im glad people here love the gorgeous Paso Fino breed, I still cant get over how sweet and beautiful they can be. I excersise a very hot young grey mare, she is the daughter of great champions. She is a hot blooded one but I adore her all the same!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I belong to AmericanPasoFinos.com and we have a Puerto Rican Paso Forum there where I have been following the PR producers and show winners. 
I was sad to hear Replica de Majestuoso had passed away. He was gorgeous.
h


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the beautys congrats on the new addition!


----------

